# Postfix Multidomain Problem



## cqueiser (14. Okt. 2013)

Hi Forum,
leider sitze ich wieder seit ein paar Tagen an einem Problem, welches ich nicht gelöst bekomme und hoffe nun auf eure Hilfe.

Ich habe meinen Server nach dieser Guideline eingerichtet.

Soweit geht alles. Doch leider kommt nach dem versenden einer E-Mail eine unbeliebte E-Mail zurück: Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender

... -.-" Shit.

Inhalt der Mail ist folgender: 

```
said: 550-5.7.1 [2a01:4f8:d16:4709::2       1] Our system has detected an
   unusual rate 550-5.7.1 of unsolicited mail originating from your IP
   address. To protect our 550-5.7.1 users from spam, mail sent from your IP
   address has been blocked. 550-5.7.1 Please visit
   http://www.google.com/mail/help/bulk_mail.html to review 550 5.7.1 our Bulk
   Email Senders Guidelines. w44si54052335eef.225 - gsmtp (in reply to end of
   DATA command)
```
Die Infos zum Setup:
domain-1.tld wird ausschließlich für den Server (mail,server-config) genutzt
domain-2.tld Kunde 1 (www/mail.domain-2.tld)
domain-3.tld Kunde 2 (www/mail.domain-3.tld)


```
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
append_dot_mydomain = no
biff = no
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
config_directory = /etc/postfix
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
dovecot_destination_recipient_limit = 1
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
inet_interfaces = all
inet_protocols = all
mailbox_size_limit = 0
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
message_size_limit = 0
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
mydestination = Ubuntu-1304-raring-64-minimal, localhost, localhost.localdomain
myhostname = Ubuntu-1304-raring-64-minimal
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
owner_request_special = no
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
recipient_delimiter = +
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
relay_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
relayhost =
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache
smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Ubuntu)
smtpd_client_message_rate_limit = 100
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_relay_restrictions = permit_mynetworks permit_sasl_authenticated defer_unauth_destination
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth
smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtpd_use_tls = yes
transport_maps = hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/transport-mailman, proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
virtual_alias_domains =
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_transport = dovecot
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
```
Der Hostname von domain-1.tld ist in der Datei

```
/etc/hostname
```
 eingetragen.

Meine Vermutung ist, dass mail.domain-2.tld nicht richtig aufgelöst werde kann und dar Mail-Versand dadurch scheitert. Empfangen geht ja schließlich problemlos.
Leider hat meine Recherche in dieser Hinsicht nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht, oder ich konnte diese Informationen nicht anwenden. 
Hoffentlich könnt Ihr mir helfen!

Besten Gruß und Dank,
cqueiser


----------



## fuxifux (14. Okt. 2013)

Hast du deinen Mailserver schon mal hier getestet:
Email Server Test - Online SMTP diagnostics tool - MxToolbox

Was kommt an Fehlermeldungen?


----------



## nowayback (14. Okt. 2013)

hi,



> Der Hostname von domain-1.tld ist in der Datei


Der hostname sollte nicht mit domain1.tld übereinstimmen sondern besser sowas wie server1.domain1.tld sein.

Das wird aber bezüglich google (gmail) weniger dein Problem sein. Wohin zeigt dein Reverse-DNS Eintrag? Der sollte auf den hostname des Servers zeigen. 

domain2.tld und domain3.tld brauchen keinen extra mail Eintrag. der MX Eintrag sollte im Endeffekt irgendwie auf den hostname vom Server zeigen. Wie du das umsetzt ist im Großen und Ganzen egal 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## cqueiser (14. Okt. 2013)

@fuxifux:
cooles Tool!

Das ist das Ergebnis:






@nwb:
Der Server liegt bei Hetzner, einen Reverse-DNS Eintrag habe ich bisher noch nicht erstellt.


----------



## nowayback (14. Okt. 2013)

> Der Server liegt bei Hetzner, einen Reverse-DNS Eintrag habe ich bisher noch nicht erstellt.


dann solltest du das tun.

bei hetzner gibts dafür den robot. danach sollte dein problem beseitigt sein, sofern du nicht geblacklisted wurdest.

*** edit ***
es kann danach einige stunden dauern bis google die daten aktualisiert und auch die richtige reverse dns erkennt. du kannst es aber dann einfach mit dem tool welches fuxifux gepostet hat testen. Alle haken grün, dann is alles super.
*** edit ende *** 

grüße
nwb


----------



## cqueiser (14. Okt. 2013)

GEIL! Es klappt!
-------------
Scheiße zu früh gefreut...
Jedenfalls sind alle Haken bei diesem Tool grün.
Ich werde es in ein paar Stunden noch mal probieren eine Mail zu senden.


----------



## fuxifux (14. Okt. 2013)

Es kann schon ein wenig dauern, bis das klappt.

Ausserdem kann es sein, dass deine IP jetzt wegen "zu vieler verdächtiger Mails" geblockt ist und von den Admins frei geschaltet werden muss.

Versuche jedenfalls Mails auch an andere Mailadressen zu schicken
(gmx, hotmail, ...) dann kannst du feststellen, ob das Problem an deinem Server liegt, oder ob deine server-ip von nur einem Anbieter geblockt wird.


----------



## florian030 (15. Okt. 2013)

Bei Google zusammen mit einer IPv6 von Hetzner kann auch das hier ein Problem sein: Google Safe Browsing diagnostic page for AS24940 (HETZNER-AS)

Umgehen kannst Du das, in dem Du Mails an google nur über IPv4 verschickst.


----------



## cqueiser (15. Okt. 2013)

Hey,
nun ist ja ein wenig Zeit vergangen und habe nun den E-Mailversand erneut getestet.

Google Mail: erfolgreich 
GMX: host mx00.gmx.net[213.165.67.99] refused to talk to me: 501 Syntax error in parameters or arguments
Hotmail: es gab keine Fehlermeldung, im Log konnte ich aber sehen, dass die Mails versendet wurden, aber die Mails kamen auch nicht an... 

Für mich ist das langsam wie höhere Mathematik -.-"


----------



## cqueiser (15. Okt. 2013)

Kann es vielleicht daran liegen, dass mein Reverse-DNS Eintrag falsch ist?

Ich habe jetzt einfach halber den geforderten Hostnamen eingetragen.

Siehe hier...


----------



## nowayback (15. Okt. 2013)

hi,

eigentlich wurde deine Frage doch schon beantwortet:



> Der Hostname von domain-1.tld ist in der Datei
> Code:
> /etc/hostname
> eingetragen.





> Wohin zeigt dein Reverse-DNS Eintrag? Der sollte auf den hostname des Servers zeigen.


Du hast angegeben, das du dem Perfect Server Tutorial gefolgt bist. Da steht folgendes drin:


> Then edit /etc/hosts. Make it look like this:
> 
> vi /etc/hosts
> 
> ...


D.h. es sollte bei dir nicht mehr irgendwas mit Ubuntu als hostname sein.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## fuxifux (15. Okt. 2013)

Der reverse-dns-eintrag muss der gleiche sein, wie unter: 

/etc/hostname
Das sollte etwas wie "server.domain.tld" sein.

Erst wenn das übereinstimmt werden die Mails an die meisten Mailhoster ankommen.


----------



## cqueiser (16. Okt. 2013)

Hey Leute,
danke für Eure Hilfe.

Ich habe nun den Hostname und R-DNS Eintrag auf den Hostname angepasst und es scheint nun zu klappen.

Nur bei Hotmail scheint es nicht anzukommen...

Danke danke!


----------

